# Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage *

					Maxis stellt Strategiespielern in einem neuen Blog-Eintrag einen Offline-Modus in Aussicht. Er ist zwar nicht offiziell angekündigt, soll aber gerade von einem Team bearbeitet werden. Größere Städte wird es jedoch nicht geben. Die Performance-Anforderungen seien für die meisten Spieler zu hoch.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage *


----------



## boxleitnerb (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Dafür gibt es

a) Optionen. Ihr wisst schon Maxis, diese Dinger, wo jeder das Spiel so einstellen kann, dass es anständig läuft.
b) Zukünftige Hardware. Und hättet ihr eure Engine sowieso von Anfang an richtig multithreaded programmiert, wäre das auch heute gar kein Problem.

Amateure


----------



## NerdFlanders (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Wow, ich dachte für eine µSekunde wirklich: "Yay, endlich kann ich mir das Spiel zulegen" um meine Meinung nach dem Bindestrich gleich wieder zu ändern.

Ernsthaft? Nur weil jemand mit einem Pentium 4 keine große Stadt spielen kann darf ich es auch nicht? Sehr fair -.-


----------



## rouki999 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Oh die Serverprobleme wurden beseitigt. Das glauben die doch selber nicht mehr, liegt warscheinlich daran, weil es viele nicht mehr spielen, weil die Städte zu klein sind und ständig nur Verkehrschaos herscht.

Egal was ich bisher gemacht hab. Die Städte erliegen immer wieder einem Verkehrschaos und von der tollen neuen Intelligenz der Autofahrer hab ich leider bisher nix bemerken können.

Hauptsache Abzock DLC´s können se produzieren die eh kein normaler Mensch kauft der noch bei Sinnen ist.


----------



## XHotSniperX (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

ein witz.. keine grosse stadt, kein sim city


----------



## RavionHD (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Der Offline Modus ist mir egal, die riesige Menge an DLC's sind einfach eine Frechheit, da zahlt man schonmal 150 Euro für alles.
Ich kaufe das Spiel erst für 50 Euro inkl. allen DLC's, größere Städte wären auch nett, offline Modus wäre mir nicht wichtig, 99% der Leute sind sowieso immer verbunden.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

_"Man habe sich nun Monate damit beschäftigt, die bebaubare Fläche zu vergrößern, sei aber zu keinem positiven Ergebnis gekommen."_

Wo liegt denn bitte das Problem?!


----------



## -Kon (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Gähn. 
Spielt das überhaupt noch jemand?


----------



## Nuallan (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



> Die Größe der Städte ist seit dem Release ein Gesprächsthema unter den Spielern



Eigentlich eher ne klare Forderung. Die könnt ihr nicht erfüllen, also habt ihr und eure Verkaufszahlen Pech gehabt.
Ist natürlich nur Wunschdenken, weil es sich wahrscheinlich blendend verkauft. Manche Käufer lernen es halt nie.


----------



## Laudian (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



keinnick schrieb:


> _"Man habe sich nun Monate damit beschäftigt, die bebaubare Fläche zu vergrößern, sei aber zu keinem positiven Ergebnis gekommen."_
> 
> Wo liegt denn bitte das Problem?!


 
Die existierenden Probleme wachsen wahrscheinlich mit der Größe der Map, sodass es noch schneller zu Verkehrsproblemen etc kommt. Damit dass keinem auffällt wird die Mapgröße eben begrenzt.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Laudian schrieb:


> Die existierenden Probleme wachsen wahrscheinlich mit der Größe der Map, sodass es noch schneller zu Verkehrsproblemen etc kommt. Damit dass keinem auffällt wird die Mapgröße eben begrenzt.



Gut, das könnte tatsächlich so sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Und jetzt nennt mir mal ein vergleichbares Spiel, das das alles ach so viel besser macht!


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und jetzt nennt mir mal ein vergleichbares Spiel, das das alles ach so viel besser macht!



Ähh.. die zahlreichen Vorgänger von Sim City?  Riesige Städte, kein Onlinezwang, lediglich die Grafik ist nach heutigen Standards nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit


----------



## Borg12 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

moin

ich nicht habs mir net gekauft^^


----------



## Amigo (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



> "Im Moment konzentriert sich ein Team darauf, die Machbarkeit eines Offline-Modus zu erforschen"



Zu erforschen... WTF??? 



> "Während die Server-Probleme nun hinter uns liegen, würden wir unseren  Spielern gerne die Möglichkeit geben, selbst dann zu spielen, wenn sie  nicht verbunden sind"



Zu gütig...  

Sim City ist der reinste Reinfall...


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Amigo schrieb:


> Sim City ist der reinste Reinfall...



Das stimmt. War neben D3 mein größter Fehlkauf


----------



## Robonator (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und jetzt nennt mir mal ein vergleichbares Spiel, das das alles ach so viel besser macht!


 
Cities XL Platinum. Hab mit dem Game deutlich mehr Spaß gehabt als mit dem Rotz den sie Sim City 5 nennen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das mir die Grafik dort besser gefällt, die Maps um ein vielfaches Größer und Umfangreicher sind und allgemein der Umfang vom Spiel um ein vielfaches größer ist.
Das Game leidet lediglich an Performanceproblemen, grade im späterem Spiel.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ähh.. die zahlreichen Vorgänger von Sim City?  Riesige Städte, kein Onlinezwang, lediglich die Grafik ist nach heutigen Standards nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit


 
Ähmm... Nein
Das neue "Sim City" legt viel mehr wert auf ein "lustiges Wuseln" als auf eine "Simulationsstadt". 
Die ganzen Threads sind eh nur mit angepissten Fans der alten Spiele überfüllt, die dem neuen, nennen wir es mal Fokus, des Spiels gar keine Chance geben.


----------



## Atothedrian (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Zuckerbrot und Peitsche


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ähmm... Nein
> Das neue "Sim City" legt viel mehr wert auf ein "lustiges Wuseln" als auf eine "Simulationsstadt".
> Die ganzen Threads sind eh nur mit angepissten Fans der alten Spiele überfüllt, die dem neuen, nennen wir es mal Fokus, des Spiels gar keine Chance geben.



Warum heißt das Game dann "Sim City" und nicht "Lustiges Wuseln Simulation"?  Und der neue Fokus des Spiels (wenn es sowas geben sollte) wird den meisten Fans, die nun Mal die überwiegende Zahl der Käufer sind, kaum gefallen. Ich glaube Du bist mit Deiner Meinung in der Minderheit aber es freut mich, wenn Du dem Game was abgewinnen kannst. Ich konnte es nach wenigen Stunden nicht mehr.


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



keinnick schrieb:


> _"Man habe sich nun Monate damit beschäftigt, die bebaubare Fläche zu vergrößern, sei aber zu keinem positiven Ergebnis gekommen."_
> 
> Wo liegt denn bitte das Problem?!


 Verkehrsbugs. Spielebugs.
Zudem mehr Kunden wenn der Nachfolger das Feature beinhaltet = mehr Geld.


----------



## TheNoseman (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Amigo schrieb:


> Zu erforschen... WTF???


 Maxis auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Gral


----------



## Nuallan (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Verkehrsbugs. Spielebugs.
> Zudem mehr Kunden wenn der Nachfolger das Feature beinhaltet = mehr Geld.



Typisch EA halt. So spart man kurzfristig viel Geld bei der Entwicklung, und später wenn dann die wirklichen "Cities" kommen rennen alle los, für ein Feature was bei den uralten Vorgängern Standard war.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ähmm... Nein
> Das neue "Sim City" legt viel mehr wert auf ein "lustiges Wuseln" als auf eine "Simulationsstadt".
> Die ganzen Threads sind eh nur mit angepissten Fans der alten Spiele überfüllt, die dem neuen, nennen wir es mal Fokus, des Spiels gar keine Chance geben.



Lass mich raten: Du hast das Spiel gekauft und musst dir so einen Schwachsinn einreden um es nicht zu bereuen? Es ist nämlich Schwachsinn, sorry dafür..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Du hast das Spiel gekauft und musst dir so einen Schwachsinn einreden um es nicht zu bereuen? Es ist nämlich Schwachsinn, sorry dafür..


 
Stell dir vor, ich habs gekauft und spiel es sogar lieber als die alten Teile. Zwar nicht aus den gleichen Gründen wie die alten Teile, aber dafür pack ich es häufiger wieder aus.
Und nein, es ist kein Schwachsinn!


----------



## AMD (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Vllt. vereinfacht ja ein Offline Patch das erstellen von Mods und es erscheint ein Mod mit größeren Städten.
Zumindest gab es da ja auch schon Ansätze für.


----------



## Koksi (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



AMD schrieb:


> Vllt. vereinfacht ja ein Offline Patch das erstellen von Mods und es erscheint ein Mod mit größeren Städten.
> Zumindest gab es da ja auch schon Ansätze für.



Genauso wird es glaub ich passieren.
Kann es kaum erwarten bis ein 12 Jähriger ihnen beweist das größere Städte zu implementieren innerhalb von 5min gemacht ist 
ich nehme mal an das sobald es offline Spielbar ist und ein paar weitere Wochen ins Land gegangen sind die lieben Modder einen Großteil der Bugs gefixed haben werden die seit Release im Spiel ihr übel treiben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Falls dieser Offline-Patch irgendwann kommen sollte, käme er ohnehin viel zu spät! Man hätte diesen DRM-Online-Zwang gleich weglassen sollen, aber nein, man hatte natürlich schiss vor "Raubkopien". 

Öhm ja, und wenn man meint, dass größere Städte nicht möglich wären, soll man es einfach den Moddern überlassen. Die bekommen sicherlich das hin, was die Entwickler nicht konnten oder durften, wie so häufig!


----------



## Fjoergyn (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Das mit dem Online sein bekommen sie wohl dauerhaft nicht hin. ^^
Auch wenns besser sein soll. ^^
Finde auch, dass Maxis/EA keine größeren Städte will, weil dann die Bugs noch wesentlich offensichtlicher werden würden. ^^
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Modding-Community gute Lösungen bieten kann..


----------



## okeanos7 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Falls dieser Offline-Patch irgendwann kommen sollte, käme er ohnehin viel zu spät! Man hätte diesen DRM-Online-Zwang gleich weglassen sollen, aber nein, man hatte natürlich schiss vor "Raubkopien".
> 
> Öhm ja, und wenn man meint, dass größere Städte nicht möglich wären, soll man es einfach den Moddern überlassen. Die bekommen sicherlich das hin, was die Entwickler nicht konnten oder durften, wie so häufig!


 
beispiel skyrim  und diese mod falkasar oder wie die heist (kann des nicht aussprechen  )

aber wahrscheinlich wird es ein "kostengünstiges " addon mit 40€


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



okeanos7 schrieb:


> beispiel skyrim  und diese mod falkasar oder wie die heist (kann des nicht aussprechen  )
> 
> aber wahrscheinlich wird es ein "kostengünstiges " addon mit 40€


 
*Falskaar ^^ 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ähmm... Nein
> Das neue "Sim City" legt viel mehr wert auf ein "lustiges Wuseln" als auf eine "Simulationsstadt".
> Die  ganzen Threads sind eh nur mit angepissten Fans der alten Spiele  überfüllt, die dem neuen, nennen wir es mal Fokus, des Spiels gar keine  Chance geben.


 
Weil "lustiges Wuseln" ja auch so  wünschenswert ist. Sowas sehe ich mir gern in einer Gruppe voller  Hundewelpen an oder ausnahmsweise einem Die Siedler, aber nicht in einem Sim City, wo ich nunmal erwarte,  dass es auch ein Sim City ist und kein überteuerter Besuch in die Hölle. Der Offline-Modus käme einfach zu spät und wenn die Entwickler dem Spieler nicht gestatten wollen, größere Städte zu bauen, dann ist das Spiel für mich einfach gestorben. Ganz einfach. Ich sehe keinerlei Probleme darin.


----------



## shinobi2611 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> *Falskaar ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Weil "lustiges Wuseln" ja auch so wünschenswert ist. Sowas sehe ich mir gern in einer Gruppe voller Hundewelpen an oder ausnahmsweise einem Die Siedler, aber nicht in einem Sim City, wo ich nunmal erwarte, dass es auch ein Sim City ist und kein überteuerter Besuch in die Hölle. Der Offline-Modus käme einfach zu spät und wenn die Entwickler dem Spieler nicht gestatten wollen, größere Städte zu bauen, dann ist das Spiel für mich einfach gestorben. Ganz einfach. Ich sehe keinerlei Probleme darin.


 

Hundewelpen seh ich auch lieber beim wuseln zu als mich mit Sim City zu befassen


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



keinnick schrieb:


> _"Man habe sich nun Monate damit beschäftigt,  die bebaubare Fläche zu vergrößern, sei aber zu keinem positiven  Ergebnis gekommen."_
> 
> Wo liegt denn bitte das Problem?!


 schau dir doch den code-ausschnitt hier an, dann wirds dir klar:

```
...
[B]generateMoney();
hereIsMoneyToo();
uhAnotherChanceToGetMoney();[/B]
[SIZE=1]changeMapSize(newMapSize);[/SIZE]
[B]OhLookAPenny();
IForgotWhatTo_OhYeah_Money();[/B]
...
```
da würd ich in monatelanger arbeit auch nix zum ändern der mapgröße finden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Die Möglichkeit eines Offline Patches wird erforscht? Vielleicht sollte man die Alchemisten entlassen und richtige Programmierer einstellen. Das was die sich alles leisten ist doch ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Hundewelpen seh ich auch lieber beim wuseln zu als mich mit Sim City zu befassen


 Hundewelpen sind ja auch sehr viel niedlicher.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit eines Offline Patches wird erforscht? Vielleicht sollte man die Alchemisten entlassen und richtige Programmierer einstellen. Das was die sich alles leisten ist doch ein Armutszeugnis.


 
Keine Angst, der Patch ist schon lange fertig....


----------



## Joselman (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Das einzig gute an Sim City ist, man kann drüber lachen. Immer und immer wieder.


----------



## Rammstein (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

"Performance-Anforderungen seien für die meisten Spieler zu hoch" ... Ahja, extra option rein für die anderen, fertig. Die hauen das bestimmt irgendwann als 60€ dlc raus.


----------



## Haspu (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Ich würde Sim City auch wieder spielen wenn sie endlich die Grenzen öffnen würden. Die Städte sind einfach viel zu klein. Da kann mir der Offline-Patch echt gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*

Der Offline Modus ist zwar etwas, was ich bei Sim City 5 schon seit Anfang will, aber wenn die Städte zu klein sind was soll ich den mit einer kleinen Stadt wenn schon im Spieletitel das Wort "City" vorkommt?

Richtig, nichts wer nicht einen passenden PC hat der kann die Einstellungen runterschrauben oder sich einen neuen PC zulegen.


----------



## ilchy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis stellt Offline-Patch in Aussicht - und erteilt größeren Städten eine Absage*



> "Während die Server-Probleme nun hinter uns liegen, würden wir  unseren  Spielern gerne die Möglichkeit geben, selbst dann zu spielen,  wenn sie  nicht verbunden sind"


 *lachflash*

Es hätte heißen sollen: "Während den Server-Problemen [...], würden wir  unseren  Spielern gerne die Möglichkeit geben, selbst dann zu spielen,  wenn sie  nicht verbunden sind oder sich nicht verbinden können"

Einfach zu geil diese Aussagen...  Nur weil die bei EA/Maxis von Taschenrechner PCs ausgehen, die angeblich die Mehrheit ihrer Kunden nutzt, muss man doch nicht generell darauf verzichten. Nur für mich gesprochen - Warum habe ich zu Hause einen 700-800€ PC stehen der sich nur langweilt...

EA / Maxis: Dann gebt doch bitte dennoch die Option größere Karten zu spielen frei und die die es nicht packen mit ihren "Taschenrechner PCs" die spielen halt weiterhin die mittleren Karten. Dann müssen die eben mittelfristig in bessere Hardware investieren...

Halt das würde ja den Absatzmarkt für Hardwarehersteller ankurbeln oder Dell und HP im Desktopbereich wieder stärken... oh halt ... vorraus Denken ist ja nicht erlaubt.. 








ilchy schrieb:


> > Eines der wichtigsten Features dieses DLC ist es, dass Zonen nun   vertikal eingerichtet werden können. Das lindert den enormen  Platzmangel  bei den Baugrundstücken des Spiels. Die zu errichtenden  Türme sind  hierfür mehrteilig und können über mehrere Zonen  verfügen.
> 
> 
> Und nun kommt es doch!
> ...




Was ist das bitte... den Leuten ein 40€ DLC unterjubeln und damit die Platzprobleme umgehen aber größere Karten "seien nicht möglich" ????????????????????????


----------

